# samsung scx 4200 doesn't scan

## queen

I have  samsung scx 4200 scanner. The scanner is detected by sane. But it doesn't scan. Fails with error:

"Failed to start scanner. Error during device I/O".

I belong to the scanner group, lp. It uses the xerox_mfp driver which is installed with sane backend. 

This is the output of dmesg

```
usb 3-2: new high-speed USB device number 35 using xhci_hcd

usb 3-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=341b

usb 3-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 3-2: Product: SCX-4200 Series

usb 3-2: Manufacturer: Samsung

usb 3-2: SerialNumber: 8T07BAZP801595Z.

usb 3-2: ep 0x3 - rounding interval to 32768 microframes, ep desc says 0 microframes

usb 3-2: ep 0x84 - rounding interval to 32768 microframes, ep desc says 0 microframes

usb 3-2: ep 0x1 - rounding interval to 32768 microframes, ep desc says 0 microframes

usb 3-2: ep 0x82 - rounding interval to 32768 microframes, ep desc says 0 microframes

usb 3-2: ep 0x1 - rounding interval to 32768 microframes, ep desc says 0 microframes

usb 3-2: ep 0x82 - rounding interval to 32768 microframes, ep desc says 0 microframes

usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 35 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04E8 pid 0x341B

usb 3-2: usbfs: interface 1 claimed by usblp while 'xsane' sets config #1

usb 3-2: usbfs: interface 1 claimed by usblp while 'xsane' sets config #1

usb 3-2: usbfs: interface 1 claimed by usblp while 'xsane' sets config #1

usb 3-2: usbfs: interface 1 claimed by usblp while 'xsane' sets config #1

```

```
sane-find-scanner -q

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04e8 [Samsung], product=0x341b [SCX-4200 Series]) at libusb:003:035

```

```
scanimage -L

device `xerox_mfp:libusb:003:036' is a SAMSUNG ORION multi-function peripheral
```

So, what's wrong? Why it doesn't scan?

----------

